

Bricks, Bikes, and Code - andreyf
http://andreyf.tumblr.com/post/68667621/bricks-bikes-and-code

======
pg
"when humanity matures - human language will become less ambiguous"

That seems very unlikely. In fact I'd guess natural language has to be
imprecise to work.

~~~
marcus
I always thought of natural language as a lossy compression algorithm for
ideas, and as always in every lossy compression, you sacrifice some accuracy
for the sake of brevity.

------
Tichy
I don't understand, sorry.

~~~
Tichy
OK, so tell me, what did you learn from "They go where they mean to go, and
they mean to go where they go"? Is it some sort of ZEN puzzle?

------
blasdel
Please don't post your _Chicken Soup for the Hacker's Soul_ pablum to news.yc

